# REC - California Wrap Sandwich



## SierraCook (Jul 24, 2005)

jkath, I thought of you when I found this recipe.  Turkey, bacon, tomatoes, and avocado what more can you ask for! The dressing sounds absolutely mouthwatering!! 

California Wrap Sandwich 

Four 10 inch flour tortillas 
8 to 12 trimmed leaves of green or red leaf lettuce, washed and dried 
12 ounces sliced cooked turkey breast 
12 slices apple-wood smoked bacon, cooked 
1 vine-ripened tomato, cored and cut into 16 wedges 
1 ripe Hass avocado, peeled, pitted and cut into 16 slices tossed with 2 teaspoons lime juice 
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper 
1 cup arugula or watercress, washed and dried 
1/2 recipe Ranch dressing, recipe follows 

Wrap tortillas in barely damp, doubled layers of paper towels and microwave on high for 45 to 60 seconds. Alternatively, heat the tortillas individually in an un-greased large skillet, over medium heat. 
Lay the tortillas on a cutting board and start to layer the ingredients. Fan the leaf lettuce on the top three-quarters of each tortilla then lay the turkey slices on top, followed by the bacon, tomato, and avocado. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Top with the arugula and some of the dressing. Fold up the bottom quarter of the tortilla and then start to roll each sandwich into a cone shape. Secure the tortilla with a toothpick. Serve immediately. 


Ranch Dressing

2 cloves garlic 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 cup prepared or homemade mayonnaise 
1/4 to 1/3 cup buttermilk 
2 tablespoons minced flat-leaf parsley 
2 tablespoons minced fresh chives 
1 scallion, thinly sliced 
1 teaspoon white wine vinegar 
Freshly ground black pepper 

Mash the garlic and salt to a paste with the side of a chef's knife. In a medium bowl, whisk together the garlic, mayonnaise, 1/4-cup buttermilk, parsley, chives, scallion, vinegar, and pepper to taste. If the sauce is very thick, thin the dressing with a couple more tablespoons of the buttermilk. Use immediately or refrigerate, covered, for up to 3 days.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2005)

Sierra,

My girls have been asking for us to try making some wraps..This looks like a great place to start  Has all our favorite things ...Thanks for posting...
Kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jul 24, 2005)

Sierra, you sure do know me well!!! (karma coming your way!)
I actually make these quite often, with the exception of arugala. I usually use romaine hearts. I've also been known to throw in some thin slices of green onion too


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 24, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Sierra, you sure do know me well!!! (karma coming your way!)
> I actually make these quite often, with the exception of arugala. I usually use romaine hearts. I've also been known to throw in some thin slices of green onion too


 

I would substitute the romaine for argula also.  Sometimes, I don't mind the spicier greens.  Romaine is great because it has good flavor, lots of vitamins and still has the crunch of iceberg, if you include the stem portion.


----------

